# Magnus the Red



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, here is all we have so far...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thousand Sons Faction inbound.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Thousand Sons are my next 40k army, without question.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Wonder if we will see a wulfen Russ next?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This dude looks like hes the size of a BloodThirster. Are the loyalist primarchs that big? I imagined them as tall as a dreadnaught, tops


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> This dude looks like hes the size of a BloodThirster. Are the loyalist primarchs that big? I imagined them as tall as a dreadnaught, tops


Nope, Thirster sized.

https://www.facebook.com/WarhammerTVteam/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf

Also, THOUSAND SON SPACE MARINE SPRUE CONFIRMED!!! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Not to mention plastic SoB. Hilarious video!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Not to mention plastic SoB.


Not sure whatever they made a really poor joke or actually happening. Plastic Sisters just might be the thing to pull me back into the miniature side of things.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

They're taking the rumour mill on pretty well, it's gotta be happening at some point given the current run of releases.

As for being on topic, here's a nice screenshot of the video done by someone not me:


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

His rules are going to be insane!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That screen shot is glorious. This is making up for any CSM neglect haha


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is pretty spectacular.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

I'm just happy that they mentioned plastic sisters of battle at the end of the video... Magnus is cool too, but I'm more Khornate than Tzeentchian, he does look great though. Is it just me that thinks he has a slight Indian mythos look?

Edit: Part of me is slightly concerned that this might be a joke, but surely GW aren't that cruel!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

lov the mini and love the fact that T Sons are getting some love (mostly this i love)!
And then I want FULGRIM!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Fulgrim, Mortarion, Angron, Magnus...at least, right?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Fulgrim, Mortarion, Angron, Magnus...at least, right?




I would say that's a safe bet. At least for now.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

neferhet said:


> Love the mini and love the fact that TSons are getting some love, (mostly this I love)!
> 
> And then I want FULGRIM!





ntaw said:


> Fulgrim, Mortarion, Angron, Magnus...at least, right?





Einherjar667 said:


> I would say that's a safe bet. At least for now.


Sorry to be the one who bursts the bubble, but according to the rumours i've read the word is that Fulgrim is not on the schedule. It seems that Age of Sigmar may not be the only place GW are trying to downplay Slaanesh. The rumour mill claims that Perturabo will be taking his place.

Take with a full shaker of salt of course, this could be totally wrong. But Fulgrim is the only one of the classic four Daemon-Primarchs that hasn't been mentioned in rumours. Angron has, as has Mortarion, and Magnus has gone worldwide now. But Fulgrim has yet to be talked about.


LotN


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

O the shame of the drugs and rock n roll lifestyle, 25 years and now they decide to go with an intervention. Poor old fullers.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sorry to be the one who bursts the bubble, but according to the rumours i've read the word is that Fulgrim is not on the schedule. It seems that Age of Sigmar may not be the only place GW are trying to downplay Slaanesh. The rumour mill claims that Perturabo will be taking his place.
> 
> Take with a full shaker of salt of course, this could be totally wrong. But Fulgrim is the only one of the classic four Daemon-Primarchs that hasn't been mentioned in rumours. Angron has, as has Mortarion, and Magnus has gone worldwide now. But Fulgrim has yet to be talked about.
> 
> ...


Coward, you kill a dead man! :grin2: 

You are Maramaldo to my Ferruccio!!


----------



## Batarang (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks so cool  i want it ! but i don't have anyplace to buy it... :crying:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I really didn't think that it was possible to pull off a good looking model for Magnus. It's great to be wrong sometimes.


Also, I already frequently field a demon prince version of Fulgrim. I just get my penis out and flop it on the table. The power of Slaanesh in its full glory.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Also, I already frequently field a demon prince version of Fulgrim. I just get my penis out and flop it on the table. The power of Slaanesh in its full glory.


I guess you play a lot of Epic?


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Also, I already frequently field a demon prince version of Fulgrim. I just get my penis out and flop it on the table. The power of Slaanesh in its full glory.


Brings new meaning to the term *mini* wargaming


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

ntaw said:


> I guess you play a lot of Epic?


Hah! You deserve rep for that. But it seems that I need to give rep to another 1,348,275 different people before I can rep you again. (seriously, whatever amount it is, it's a stupid limit.)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Right especially since there seems to be less and less people around to spread said rep around...

However if YOU do indeed need to spend such wealth, I will humbly nominate myself to the cause.


----------

